# Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable.



## BryanMaloney (Apr 28, 2014)

Got the following from A&M Corpus Christi IT:

[FONT=Cambria,serif]Please be aware that there is a serious vulnerability that affects all versions of Internet Explorer.  A patch has yet to be released.  Please advise your users to use an alternate browser.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Cambria,serif] [/FONT]
 [FONT=Cambria,serif]This vulnerability is an object lesson in why the University is blocking all XP machines from the University network starting May 8[SIZE=-1][SUP]th[/SUP] â€“ Microsoft will not be releasing a patch for XP.

[/SIZE][/FONT]

It further looks like the entire state of Texas may advising that none of its offices use Internet Explorer for the time being, if I trace the full message pathway.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*

Anything is better than IE


----------



## vangoedenaam (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*

Its not Microsoft's prerogative to create bad software, but they seem to be excelling in that area :/


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*



Blake Bowden said:


> Anything is better than IE



I can't find a gopher version that will work?


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*



vangoedenaam said:


> Its not Microsoft's prerogative to create bad software, but they seem to be excelling in that area :/
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



In college of the late 70's and early 80's I was tought inless you were working for NASA you should write software to be 80% problem free so you will have an upgread path and keep selling more.   This is the same type of thing Bill Gates had in his head.


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*

Anyone that likes IE can also help protect them self's by enabling DEP in the group policy.  This will help but not fix the problem compleet without a patch.  This is for vista and Windows 7.  It seams MS knew about the problem before saying they were not going to update XP.  If your Chrome and firefox has had the default settings changed you may want to go back to the default because the OS may alow the problem with other browsers.  Someweb apps that use .net libaraies will also have the problem.  If you ask me what libaraies I can't say I am not alowed to say.  Look at the US-CERT and you can figur it out.


----------



## JJones (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*

I use Chrome and rarely have any trouble.  Firefox is my second fav.


----------



## jvarnell (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*



JJones said:


> I use Chrome and rarely have any trouble.  Firefox is my second fav.



With this problem you will not know when a website executes something on your computer to put a backdoor on it.  also Adobe flash had an update to 11 for this when this became un-secret at US-CERT.  Chrome just sends data to google about your habits without executing something on the OS.  Foxfire just doesen't alow things to use the libary invalved.


----------



## nixxon2000 (May 1, 2014)

Ms just release a patch for it. Update update!!! Lol
And they did release an update for XP. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jvarnell (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*



nixxon2000 said:


> Ms just release a patch for it. Update update!!! Lol
> And they did release an update for XP.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



That is because it was a fix to the .net libraray and they have knowen about it for along time.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*

http://www.click2houston.com/news/money/Internet-Explorer-bug-fixed-even-for-XP/25758902


----------



## JJones (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Stop using Internet Explorer. It is vulnerable*



jvarnell said:


> In college of the late 70's and early 80's I was tought inless you were working for NASA you should write software to be 80% problem free so you will have an upgread path and keep selling more.   This is the same type of thing Bill Gates had in his head.



If anyone is interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_obsolescence


----------

